# Favorite things to shoot?



## Jbowhunter9 (May 21, 2010)

whats your favorite thing to shoot for practice or fun? of course we all like big game, but what about spray cans, birds, or any other fun or cool things? lets hear it !:darkbeer:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Clay pigeons with my bow, cocunuts and pictures of Osama Bin Laden.

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

gophers, pretty much it. But I like the osama bin laden one.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like to shoot water bottles and the caps oiff of them but not soda cans because they scratch up my arrows, I also like to put a small game head on my arrow and walk around, spot some sort of shootable object, guess the distance, and shoot at it! I also like to shoot arrows that have broken or are damaged so I shoot them to let people know not to touch that arrow.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I like to shoot DR pepper cans in my backyard. And I like to shoot tiny targets.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wing targets. Not birds, but arials. Not hard with a longbow, but takes practice. My best is a ping pong ball (5 paces), which was also the closing shot for the talent show.

Or NFAA targets. It's nice to map improvement and see how you compare to other archers.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I like to shoot little things like tennis balls to practice precise aiming. I also sometimes put blunt tips on my arrows and I have my dad throw roll a basketball and I shoot it on the move. It helps me a lot.


----------

